# Do you enjoy competition?



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

Do you like competing with others?


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Yeah!! And as I'm a real perfectionist, I obesses over doing it in a sort of way that no one can beat me to it.. 
But I'm also a huge procrastinator, so people have to wake my winners instinct first


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I hate it. All it does is make me nervous and impair my performance.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

No. It makes me stressed and my brain shuts down.


----------



## aloneanddizzy (Jul 1, 2012)

Those are two different questions, aren't they?

I don't enjoy competition, because it requires that, for every winner, there is at least one corresponding loser, even if both participants have found a way to go beyond what they thought were their own limitations to accomplish something new and great in the process. It just feels very unfair to me.

I DO enjoy meeting and conquering challenges, though. Note the distinction: beating a "challenge" (e.g., a technical computer problem, a difficult musical part, etc.) is not beating a "challenger" (e.g., someone else attempting to do the same thing). Everyone can defeat challenges to become a winner, and without having to create (or become) losers in the process.


----------



## Mirror (Mar 16, 2012)

I am an inwardly competitive person, but I am a really sore loser and get upset easily if things don't turn out well or I make a fool of myself. I might like it more if I was smarter or better at games, but I'm not. So no. I hate competing.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Ape in space said:


> I hate it. All it does is make me nervous and impair my performance.


Yep:?

It was worse for me in elementary school when my closest friends ended up on the opposite team because I just felt like I couldn't compete at 100% playing against them. If it were my friends and I vs some random guys, my anxiety would be lowered significantly.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Like it. I thrive under pressure. I've always been interested in, and good at games and sports. Although, sometimes I can care more about winning than the other person's feelings. But it's not my fault if they suck, at least I'm having fun. :b

Computer games, for example, were more fun when I was playing another person. AI is boring and predictable, but people have their own strategies, strengths and weaknesses; I find it fun to try to figure these out, and come up with a way of applying pressure and beating my opponent. It's fun watching people crack. :b On the other hand, losing can suck, but it's a learning experience.


----------



## flarf (May 13, 2010)

yes, let's wrestle


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

What competition?


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

Only when I'm winning 
Nah just kidding, but I do enjoy a good competition, whether it's as an individual or a team or whatever. Makes me try harder, and do better.


----------



## iamwhoiam (May 14, 2012)

I love good natured competition. You could win against me 100 times and I would come back for more everytime, using each loss as a tool in learning how to get better and win at whatever we were competing at. If you lost to me 100 times I would use each time to help you get better and better until you could win against me. I don't care about 'winning' or 'losing', I care about making things better for myself and anyone else who wants to learn. That is why I like competition.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Not really. But that's mostly because the rewards for winning usually suck. And I usually lose anyway.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Only in basketball because the better people you play against the better you will become. Otherwise I get nervous and give up mentally before even trying. If another guy liked Tue same girl as me I'd probably give up thinking I didn't stand a chance.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

I'm surprised by how many people have said Yes considering we all have Social Anxiety & competitions trigger my anxiety. Guess not all of us have it bad though.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Strwbrry said:


> Yeah!! And as I'm a real *perfectionist*, I obesses over doing it in a sort of way that no one can beat me to it..
> But I'm also a huge procrastinator, so people have to wake my winners instinct first


perfectionism is an ideal that can't be met and who's bar is always risen. :b

I do compete on a lot of areas, and enjoy it. Speciality, screwing around with people who deserve it on my part.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

It really depends . . . I love low-stakes competitions like sports and board games, and can be very competitive if I'm in the right mood. But in life in general, I'm almost the total opposite--I seem to lack the drive/motivation/spirit/whatever necessary to compete in the real world. I tend not to stick up for myself very much, and I wither in the face of real challenges that have real consequences.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

My first inclination is yes, but I have a massive fear of failure, so I said no. Only when its something that doesn't matter. Like games.


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

No. I hate losing and I can go in quite the rage when I lose, wall punching and all that... Not so much to the fact that I just losed more that I lose in everything I do.


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

I enjoy competition, so long as no one is aggressive about it.


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

I like competition. It makes me do better


----------

